# >> BAG RIDERS Waterfest 17 Deal <<



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

10% off and free shipping? Not bad at all!


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

its dopetastic:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

To bad im livin in Sweden


----------



## Vato Gato (Nov 30, 2003)

Cool I need some stuff, tank,D cups, rear bags!!!


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Man...so check it, I ordered some stuff on tuesday. I was told that the dcup brackets that I ordered would not be in stock until friday so I was told by Kevin that the order would ship out on friday. I have not received any e-mail yet so I just sent him one to see if it had shipped out or not. 

Anyways, I was wondering....I know I ordered on tuesday but i ordered assuming I could have the parts in say by friday...The parts might not have even shipped out yet. Would it be possible for me to get thrown a discount here? I might not even receive my parts that I really need this week and had I just delayed my order by a few days I would still be in the same predicament but I would have saved a few bucks. Worth a shot, lemme know :banghead:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I coulda saved like $440 if i had waited


----------



## SporkLift (Jun 16, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> I coulda saved like $440 if i had waited


Same here


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

im glad im waiting


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

wait....so these deals will be available at the show for members as well right?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Quads said:


> To bad im livin in Sweden


You won't be able to take advantage of the free shipping, but you can still get 10% off on our web site starting on the 16th. 




Vato Gato said:


> Cool I need some stuff, tank,D cups, rear bags!!!


We've got your back. :thumbup:




bboy_jon said:


> Worth a shot, lemme know


Sorry for the delay on your shipment, I was out of the shop on Friday so Rali and Kevin were left to fend for themselves. I talked to Kevin about this today and he emailed you. :beer:




christanand said:


> wait....so these deals will be available at the show for members as well right?


Right 

*These prices will apply to purchases made through BagRiders.com and made in person at Waterfest 17.*


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Yup, we figured something out. I love you guys


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Right
> 
> *These prices will apply to purchases made through BagRiders.com and made in person at Waterfest 17.*



finally gunna finish this getting it all together.....looking forward to meeting you guys at WF!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

:thumbup::beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> finally gunna finish this getting it all together.....looking forward to meeting you guys at WF!:thumbup::thumbup:


Same to you Mike, come hang out in our booth.



Ben from RI said:


> :thumbup::beer::beer::thumbup:


See you at WF Ben, perhaps we can grab a :beer: at chilis


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hmmmmm maybe I'll find something to buy.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Same to you Mike, come hang out in our booth.
> 
> 
> 
> See you at WF Ben, perhaps we can grab a :beer: at chilis


ill have stickers to hand out to you guys


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Less than a week away. Here we go!


----------



## GREYTRACK (Mar 5, 2007)

Expect a sale by me on sunday:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

GREYTRACK said:


> Expect a sale by me on sunday:thumbup:


  See you at the show.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I you're going to Waterfest.. get your







ready


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Bump this... :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

See you Saturday Kevin :wave:


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

:thumbup: :thumbup: for Bag Riders, i hope you make a ton of sales at WF


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the support :heart: :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

The 10% code is up!


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

Rali, Will...is there anyway to get some pics of the tanks on the site that dont have a picture to them?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

For sure, PM me


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

sundays the 24th:laugh: hoefully got enough saved up for the management by then doubt it


----------

